# DNP log



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi all going to do a DNP log on here. I've been dieting quite a while now. With a. Few hiccups along the way.

Start weight 211lbs

Current weight 181lbs @15%ish BF Abs Just showing from time to time

Height 5"10'

Age 25

Lowest weight was 174.5 but since started a cycle on Friday and had a bad weekend so somehow added 6.5lbs in 7 days but I did re introduce carbs after being in ketosis for 2 months.

My current cycle will be is

Test e 600mg PW 20 weeks

Tren e 300mg PW 20 weeks

I'm going to log the entire cycle in the normal journal section but I know DNP is a big thing at the moment so wanted to log is separate for anyone wanting to read it

My DNP run will consist of

DNP 250mg

2000mg VitC

100mg T3

ECA

2 x multi vits

Electrolytes (not sure how much)

5ltrs of water per day.

Diet

6am

1000mg Vit C

1 asda multi Vit

1 ltr water

100mg T3

ECA (if needed)

9am

2 chicken breasts

500ml water

1pm

Ham salad

500 ml water

5:30

4 x chicken legs

can monster energy zero

ECA

6:00

2 litre water at gym.

8:30

2 salmon fillets.

500ml water

10:00

1 x multi Vit

1000mg Vit C

250mg DNP

Cals total 1400 with 14g carbs.

I'm going to take before and after photos and measurements including BF%

Any tips greatly appreciated


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

I started dnp yesterday so i'll be keeping track of your progress mate !


----------



## deec86 (Apr 7, 2012)

Subbed.. Starting mine soon jus getting few supps together


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Are you not planning on taking t3?

I recently ran two weeks the same dose, lost 17lb, (233lb start/216lb finish)

The lack of energy was a killer, eca was a must for training.

Getting a good pump was next to impossible, I felt very flat/deflated while on, but muscle fullness was back a week after coming off.


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry @Brook877 I am going to add T3 and ECA it just slipped my mind TBH.

From all my reading I'm expecting big things. And with my abs nearly/sometime visible I'm

Hoping ill have abs for the first time in my life. Wich will be a huge thing for me. Then get back on the mass gain


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

ECA I use regular. When bulking or cutting. Still find eph and caffein be be the best for "clean" energy. Everything else I crash real hard.


----------



## sh00t (Nov 2, 2012)

subbed!


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Been a bit vague in here but all is ready to start Monday. Had my DNP for weeks now. Looking forward to cycling it.


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Starting tomorrow had low carbs (sub 20g) for the last 3 days. All g2g


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sub 20g carbs lol your gonna be lethargic and hungry as fcuk buddy.


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

@C.Hill

Isn't it recommended to run low carbs on DNP?

If I feel the new I will eat carbs. But don't like the idea burning up.


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

took my first tab about 2 hours ago. Deffinatly not feeling hot yet as some users report heat almost immediately and some say it takes a few days. I'm not worried at all.

Weighed myself pre workout as I always do.

185lbs. 13st3lbs. 84kg. Whatever you wanna judge it by.

Starting to eat carbs tomorrow. Just breakfast and around workout. That's the plan.

Hope people enjoy reading all my rambles


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

why the low dose? good luck!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 23, 2012)

haha we are pretty much doing the same thing. How are you finding day 2?


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Scottswald said:


> why the low dose? good luck!


Only running 250 to start with. I may up the dose depending on sides but plenty seem to get good loss' with just 250mg


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Day 2 had a few warm spells. Deffinatly not hot thow. Nothing that's gonna effect me :\ about to eat some carbs. So we will see how that makes me


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Which brand of dnp you using?


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

methos said:


> Which brand of dnp you using?


Dhacks mate.


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Got the same here ready to go. Mate has just lost 5kg in a week!!! No sh!t. Incredible stuff by the looks of it and that was on just 1 tab a day.

My mrs tried them for 2 weeks and had no effect whatsoever. She's a type 1 diabetic and is currently on meds for arthritis too so possibly something counteracted the stuff. Weird!

Good luck and looking forward to seeing how you get on


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah, i did 500mg for 5 days then 750mg for 5 days

i prefer higher dosages for shorter amounts of time as i dont like being flat etc so i'd rather get it over with


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

methos said:


> Got the same here ready to go. Mate has just lost 5kg in a week!!! No sh!t. Incredible stuff by the looks of it and that was on just 1 tab a day.
> 
> My mrs tried them for 2 weeks and had no effect whatsoever. She's a type 1 diabetic and is currently on meds for arthritis too so possibly something counteracted the stuff. Weird!
> 
> Good luck and looking forward to seeing how you get on


Sounds strange mate. I wouldn't run DNP if the arthritis meds are very important. It lowers re potency of other meds to 50% I believe. But what's done is done lol.

5kg a week is insane. After the first 5 days I may up to 500mg. But not 100% as of yet.

I feel 100% today. A LITTLE warm. But energy etc is fine. And I just had 70g carbs an hour ago. I expected to be roasting. Maby early days thow.

Also took my 100mg T3 this morning. It's first time using this med


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Day one (5-11-12) 185lbs

Pretty obvious nothing to say. As I took my first 250mg dose at 7:30ish and was asleep by 9:45.


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Day two (6-11-12) 182.5lbs

Well I had a few hot flushes but nothing majour. Just taken my second tab starting to feel warmer. But lost 2.5lbs in a day.

Btw I'm not like wow I lost 2.5lbs of fat in a day ha. I'm not an idiot.


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

I find rather than looking at the scales , take measurements and use them / Use the mirror as its a lot more accurate than the scales.


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

squalllion1uk said:


> I find rather than looking at the scales , take measurements and use them / Use the mirror as its a lot more accurate than the scales.


Yeah to be honest I'm going off the mirror and "pinching" but it's Easter to show on here as weight so ill continue to do so.

DAY3 (7-11-12)

I was out all day so never got to the gym but regardless I burned more calories than I would have if I was at the gym.

Feeling nicely hot now.

My urine is still clear and my sh1t is normal. Not like the yellow people complain about.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Old skool said:


> Yeah to be honest I'm going off the mirror and "pinching" but it's Easter to show on here as weight so ill continue to do so.
> 
> DAY3 (7-11-12)
> 
> ...


Sh1t ans p1ss doenst always change i have been on 250mg for 15 days and mine is normal. lost 8kg so its working


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi I have been reading a few of these DNP logs now and the losses you guys are getting are insane. Can I just ask if your loosing like 5kg in a week or 8kg over 15 days what are you loosing it from cos it can't all be fat and water. How much muscle are you guys actually loosing. Also if you have come off it are you maintaining the loss or does it come back as soon as you finish. Genuinely curious.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

hermie07 said:


> Hi I have been reading a few of these DNP logs now and the losses you guys are getting are insane. Can I just ask if your loosing like 5kg in a week or 8kg over 15 days what are you loosing it from cos it can't all be fat and water. How much muscle are you guys actually loosing. Also if you have come off it are you maintaining the loss or does it come back as soon as you finish. Genuinely curious.


Muscles look flatter, but until i stop i cant tell if i have lost any


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm currently too early to tell. From what I've red DNP in itself isn't catabolic at all. Doesn't mean I'm loosing just fat but it shouldn't be too bad. 

If I loose a stone over the 2 weeks ill e happy. And ill probably stop there and see if I can do the same in around 8-10 week while lean bulking in between.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 23, 2012)

you are lucky with the **** - mine looks like im ****ing yellow highlighter!


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Day 4 (8-11-12) 182lbs

Heats well up now. And my urine is a slight yellow but my hydration is spot on. Diet has slipped a bit but the amount of cardio I did was mad yesterday. High en heart rate monster said my mate burnt 1600 kcals so ....

Not worrying too much about those cookies now ha. So far the warmth has been a positive thing and my cardio was at its best ever yesterday which I did not expect running tren and DNP ha. Not complaining thow.

So far I've lost 3lbs in 4 days on a 50% good 50% bad diet.

Diets back on now thow. Doesn't help the windows r streamed up in my gym. AC is pumping hot air again


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

kiwiguy said:


> you are lucky with the **** - mine looks like im ****ing yellow highlighter!


Hhah too funny. Mines a tad yellower today. Nothing like Ye vid I saw on another thread.

Considering hitting 500mg next week. If I'm tolerating sides fine I can't see why not?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 23, 2012)

Haha im on my second day of 500mg. Good luck! You will notice the step up the first day!

Im avoiding the scales, but becoming very friendly with the bog. I appear to ****ing bright yellow hourly....


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow so 250mg is fine 500mg makes a huge difference. Wow I was hot. I like it thow


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 23, 2012)

haha yeah its a real step up. Not sure how exactly you can like it?


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

kiwiguy said:


> haha yeah its a real step up. Not sure how exactly you can like it?


It's not the heat I like. I was just on 250mg and I wa like not really feeling anything. Took 500 and I'm on fire. So it shows its working.


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

any pictures to throw up ?


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

SirStrokeUrEgo said:


> any pictures to throw up ?


I will be doing come the end of my run. I have befores. There not the most current. I'm far from happy with my physique so putting off taking pics deffinatly happens. But hopefully the post cycle pics I will be happy about.

I'm not after fully ripped (although I would love that) but its unrealistic. If I has something that resembles abs if b happy.

But never directly training abs may hold me back a little


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Day 5 - (9-11-12)

Today I was getting a lot hotter. First day on 500mg and wow it made a difference.

------------------------

Day 6 (10-11-12)

Second day of 500mg and I was on fire. Not ideal. Buts need it out.

----------------------------

Day 7 (11-11-12)

Only took one so far today. Been too hot. An couldn't take it in shopping centre. So I decided to take 250mg


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm at an event on Saturday night. So in going to take 250mg Friday and zero Saturday. But the results are that good I may do 3 weeks.

I like the fact it's not hormonal etc so I can come on/off as I please. But I'm very VERY pleased with the supp so far.

Full of energy and not touched Stims.


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

7 day weigh in tonight. Feeling stupidly leaner.  very happy. Actually glad to e at work so I'm not constantly thinking about the heat ha. Working outside has its advantages.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

subbing matey  hope all goes well for you. i think ill just run it for 2 weeks, drop a stone, come off and refill to see where i'm at. if im satisfied with bodyfat, will bulk till march or so


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

7 day weigh in and ..... Da da da daaaaa ..... Ready for it? 182lbs. Lost 3 lbs in a week. But I know water weigh it apparent on DNP and I'm 100% I've got leaner. Pinching wise of say I've lost 20-30% o what I can punch on my stomach.

Just an idea. Everything went wrong I. Regards to stats

Lost my before pics ... I do have some still but not immediately before.

Gyms BF calipers have been stolen so got no body at stats to go off.

BUT 3lbs in a week with (if true) water weight gains is a pretty good loss.

Been getting compliments on how much leaner I'm looking. And that's only been in the last week or so.

Overall first week has been great. Heat is a bitch. But apart from that. I've lost no energy barely. And actually gained a little strength. :\


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Also worth adding. In theory in 17 days into 600mg test and 300mg tren so I SHOULD have added a bit of weight from that.


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

ItsaSecret said:


> subbing matey  hope all goes well for you. i think ill just run it for 2 weeks, drop a stone, come off and refill to see where i'm at. if im satisfied with bodyfat, will bulk till march or so


Sounds a good plan man. Hope all goes well for you. Ill be following your log closely. Not sure how to sub haha


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Old skool said:


> Sounds a good plan man. Hope all goes well for you. Ill be following your log closely. Not sure how to sub haha


thread tools at the top of the thread


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> thread tools at the top of the thread


Sickening avatar


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone under 15 stone has no business dieting imo.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 23, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Anyone under 15 stone has no business dieting imo.


haha you arent d hacks in disguise are you?


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Last night was awful. Window open. Fan on full. No sheets. Still sweating like a bitch.

Tryed 500mg this morning at 6:30 see if I can get some better sleep tonight. But sh1t I'm hot today. Wow.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

Old skool said:


> Last night was awful. Window open. Fan on full. No sheets. Still sweating like a bitch.
> 
> Tryed 500mg this morning at 6:30 see if I can get some better sleep tonight. But sh1t I'm hot today. Wow.


Are you eating before bed? I normally stop eating around 20:00 then take my dnp (250/500mg) around 23:00 then sleep around 01:00. I do sweat abit but nothing then keeps me awake.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I was doing 250mg a day at 7am, no carbs after 7.30am and was still soaked in sweat every night, i dont think there is any getting round it


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

SirStrokeUrEgo said:


> Sickening avatar


the lighting helps! find my dnp log in the steroid section for a pic in normal lighting


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Fiction said:


> Are you eating before bed? I normally stop eating around 20:00 then take my dnp (250/500mg) around 23:00 then sleep around 01:00. I do sweat abit but nothing then keeps me awake.


I like being cold anyway. Much rather be too cold than too hot. My only carb meal is 9am last night I did have a choc bar before bed. Maby made a difference.

The weight loss is a bit disheartening but the pinch test does not lie and I'm a lot more vascular. So must be doing ok.


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Fiction said:


> Are you eating before bed? I normally stop eating around 20:00 then take my dnp (250/500mg) around 23:00 then sleep around 01:00. I do sweat abit but nothing then keeps me awake.


Sorry I realise I didn't fully answer your question. My last meals either salmon or haddock at 8-9ish depending on what else goes on in the day.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

Dont worry too much about the numbers on the scales as you'll be holding onto water most likely, after my last run I dropped just over 2kg of water when I came off.


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Considering stopping today because I have a big job in a hot place Friday so don't wanna push it tbh. N see how I do. An In 4-5 weeks maby run again.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Any reason why you'd take test/tren at the same time as dnp? Can you actually build muscle while you're on dnp? If so, would it not hinder your gains?


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Mr-Ponting said:


> Any reason why you'd take test/tren at the same time as dnp? Can you actually build muscle while you're on dnp? If so, would it not hinder your gains?


Tbh I was set on running my test/tren cycle. And as I like long esters I had 2-3 weeks to play with so decided a

Short DNP cycle would be a nice reduction in body fat.

An it seems to have done the trick. This way next time I cut I should be leaner to start with or I can bulk for longer


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Weigh in today. See what this water weight drop is like. Hoping for ok numbers.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 23, 2012)

Old skool said:


> Weigh in today. See what this water weight drop is like. Hoping for ok numbers.


AND?!


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

kiwiguy said:


> AND?!


Not got to the gym yet. Always weigh myself pre workout. On same scales so everything's correct.

Will post in about one hour.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 23, 2012)

Old skool said:


> Not got to the gym yet. Always weigh myself pre workout. On same scales so everything's correct.
> 
> Will post in about one hour.


times up!


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Haha. 9lbs.

Pretty happy with that.

9lbs in 9 days of use. Haha. Going to try again in about 8 weeks.


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Is that 9lbs including or not including what would be water weight in the first few days people normally lose? Just curious Old Skool.


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

squalllion1uk said:


> Is that 9lbs including or not including what would be water weight in the first few days people normally lose? Just curious Old Skool.


Not 100% I answering what you want here but.

Pre cycle I was in ketosis and 185lbs

Post cycle I was 180lbs

5 days post cycle I'm 176lbs

Tbf I still could loose more water as they say give it a week. I'm not where I wanted to be but I'm actually inn the best shape of my life so very happy. Also had a few compliments. And appear bigger. Anabolic rebound?


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

I got a question about those massive losses. As i know DNP does like a 10% of MBR per 100 mg. So at 500mg it would be a 50% increase. How can someone then burn an extra 4500cals (needed to burn a pound of fat).

My experiences with DNP have never been that good, even at higher dosages. I am happy with 2 kg loss in a week or so. My diet is pretty in order


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Did you supplement with T3?

How much are you weighing now?


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Thats not quite true as crystal DNP has a greater effect I believe 15% at 100mg, The start dosage being 200mg which would be on average a 30% increase in BMR. Also its only based on a average so some people react to it strongly others not so much so. Also I'm guessing you didnt use any T3.

If your only losing 2kgs(after the water has gone) a week something is clearly wrong be it diet or training..


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

I used t3 with it, easy to get here all tourist pharmacies in Bangkok hold it, and all the other bodybuilding stuff (never did see DNP though).

But about the math 2 kg in a week is 18.000 calories.

MBR of 3000 increase of 60% = 1800 extra a day. Already had a bit of a deficit (been loosing weight months now). So 2kg in a week does not sound so crazy. So either it cranks up the MBR much more or 2kg is a normal loss and others are over stating the results.

Its just math nothing more, i work with numbers ever day so not that hard.

As for the comment about diet, this is not about me but about DNP how it works and what is realistic.

My diet, is quite good around 2000-2200 cals. I log it on my ipad, i weigh all my food (wonder how many ppl really do that). I work at home so i can cook and prepare every meal myself.

I workout 4 times a week hard in my gym (max BP around 150kg) Do my squats and even deadlifts. Got a concept 2 model d for rowing and row 3 times a week 10k. (47 minutes) So basically i workout every day. Sometimes i take a day off.

I doubt im doing it wrong as i have been training for years. I do know that i have low MBR and a high tolerance for drugs. I weigh around 89 kg at 11% BF (last skin caliper test personally i think im a bit higher than that and want to go to 85 somewhere next year) Lenght 180 cm.

But please lets keep this about the math of DNP and not my specific situation. I just gave the info because you suspected something wrong there. I like to discuss just the numbers.

Maybe i should have put this somewhere else.. if so im sorry and start a own topic. Just really like to discuss DNP.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good stuff mate. Was that at 50mcg a day? When did you start taking it and when did you finish?


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Dutchguy_Asia said:


> I used t3 with it, easy to get here all tourist pharmacies in Bangkok hold it, and all the other bodybuilding stuff (never did see DNP though).
> 
> But about the math 2 kg in a week is 18.000 calories.
> 
> ...


Ahh High tolerance would explain it so upping the dose might yield better results. Though once your body fat is sub 10% it is harder to lose body fat without compromising LBM from what I've read. Though I do believe DNP does work better with people with higher body fat.


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

I took 100mcg a day of t3 (whole tablet), for some reason this last cycle was more demanding then other ones. I took 400mcg a day. It was a new supply of DNP from the same supplier. This time stored it in the fridge (high humidity here in Thailand and read somewhere it reacts with it).

But at day 7 i was wasted and, really could not use it anymore (more a mental thing). Mind you its always 30+ degrees here in my home so working behind your desk your sweating.. always sweating. I normally have that problem here already but with DNP its just extra.

This was the 3rd cycle of it in over 5-6 months, i always have to find a time that i don't have that much work to do (self employed as accountant) because it also mentally drags me down. I dont feel as bright and sharp as i normally am. That is probably because of the lack of sleep. Aircon on 23.. towels in bed changing t shirt 1 or 2 times a night. Just not real nice stuff to use in a tropical country.

This cycle was early this month.. the last cycle before that somewhere in September and i did one around May or so. In none of these cycles did i hold water.. or maybe the water loss was as much as the extra carbs and energy that i replenished later. Everyone always says they are flat during DNP.. all your energy stores are empty.. if you replenish those you gain weight too. So maybe that evened each other out.

I am not saying don't use DNP or anything like that, just wonder about some of the results like a pound a day. As that really is a crazy burn 4500 extra cals a day (kg fat is 9000 cals). If i am wrong and i might because people like Ausbuild (been reading here and on other sites a long time and liked it here more as on the US sites, Dutch sites dont go into DNP that much and Thai sites... i cant read Thai) seem to know their stuff well im the first to admit it. Im here to learn and to discuss things based on what i have read. Like the 10-15 percent increase in BMR per 100mcg.

To burn 4500 cals a day you either have a real high MBR to start with (quite possible) or you increase your MBR way over 60%. Not many people have a 4500 normal MBR rate (not to mention you do less cardio on DNP). So even at 4500MB normal ( i don't have anything that high a day) you would have to increase your rate with 100% to get to that half a pound of fat a day.


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

squalllion1uk said:


> Ahh High tolerance would explain it so upping the dose might yield better results. Though once your body fat is sub 10% it is harder to lose body fat without compromising LBM from what I've read. Though I do believe DNP does work better with people with higher body fat.


I agree it gets harder all the time, that is why i use DNP to break to certain limits. I try to do things with cardio and diet, but if i stand still for a month or more i start to consider DNP. But everytime i am on it I dont really like it.

Highest dose i have been on is 600mcg, but in the tropics that is not fun, i remember good old Netherlands.. nice and cold.. running it in winter would not be too bad. Though you probably sweat too. For me at least with the last batch of DNP that i got i think 400mcg is plenty.

But Squallion, even with your math like 15% extra MBR per 100mcg with 400mcg your at 60%. At 3000 (respectable MBR) or 4500 (insane MBR) you are not reaching the pound a day of fat.

I am an older guy, 38 so my MBR is not as high as the real young guys and it has never been super high. Anyway im quite happy that i am where i am body wise. I have worked out for years and years but never really gotten lean until i really started to control my food and upped my cardio and used DNP to break through those nasty plateau's so it certainly has its uses.


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

All I can go on at this time being is my own experience. This is my first time running DNP, It's been 7 Days so far (this being day 8) I've ran it at 250mg a day in the morning . I was already on keto diet for 2 weeks prior to this and first week dropped 8 lbs in water. So when I started the DNP my energy stores were already depleted and In ketosis and again very little water retention I believe. My maintenance calories is about 3000 as things stand I'm eating 2000 a day. I do cardio twice a week and weights 4 times a week and 10 mins cardio after weights each day. I'm Also taking 50mcg of t3 a day and a few fat burners.

I cant really comment much on people losing 1lb a day but for me so far. In the 7 day period I dropped 6 lbs and can noticeably see the water retention as I hold between 7-10lbs at times in water sadly. So for me that is 6lbs that has moved on the scales at least.

I've currently up my dose to 500mg split morning and bed time.

Are you taking into consideration the calories burned during the work out as well as raised metabolism after working out? Also the effect of taking t3s as well...I know the DNP reduces your thyroid function (I think if I'm wording this correctly) but doesn't T3 also increase metabolism? Not sure of the actual change in MBR as we are supplementing here.

I'm not so bad with the heat here in Scotland ...Not like its ever warm here to be honest. It's wet,windy,damp and cold at the best of times.


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

Actually i am talking MBR, and if your maintenance is 3000 then that is your MBR inclusive your workouts because your not gaining and not loosing weight. So that is inclusive all of your trainings, that is a bit higher as mine. I am sure im at the lower end of the MBR as i have always been.

Still according to the math and science you should be loosing around 3000*1.75= 5250 (new MBR) 5250 - 2000 = 3250. That is a lot, not yet the half a pound a day but still a lot.

I have done DNP like you keto style, with carbs, and low carbs. The best for me was with carbs and adding blueberries for extra carbs. But i think this is a personal thing. I think we all have to see what works best for us. You can only say that after a few DNP runs. Personally i try to do as little as possible DNP run wise for the sides are harsh here in Thailand. Unlike your wet damp Scotland. Just perfect for DNP.. sucks of course the rest of the year (just teasing, i left the Netherlands because of the weather and other reasons)

You are talking about t3 what i have read (never did affect me much) is that it only raises your MBR with 5-10% max. That is not a lot compared to DNP.

As for your question of what i take in account, by taking your maintenance that is what you burn on a day as you don't gain and you dont loose weight on it. That is how much you burn, then if i adjust that for the extra MBR 15 percent per 100mcg (i thought 10% but don't care i take your higher number). That makes it an extra 75%. So maintenance times 1.75 = your new MBR just subtract your intake and you got what you burn. Theoretically.

I just came here to find out about the theory and argue learn about it from other people. I do understand that some people respond better to it then others. I have always had a problem loosing fat and that is why im happy that im low now. But i really think that half a pound a day is really the max and only in optimum situations will happen.

I had hoped that a guy like Ausbuild would comment on it because the guy has a lot of knowledge. On the American boards there is concilidator (if i spell that correctly) who knows a lot. I am just a guy who likes his theory being proved or disproved and learning more about it. I still got 50 200mcg caps in the fridge (store them there in airtight box to keep em dry) to use at a later date. But as i am now real close to my end goal i hope not to need them.

Because honestly im a wimp when i take it i loose all my mood for everything especially because of lack of sleep. But i am self employed and take it in my not so busy periods.. and then its like taking a holiday.

Anyway keep us informed about your DNP cycle, i did use some testosterone with my last cycle. But not the amounts other guys take just a low dosage of 250mg a week.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

17 lbs ????? thats is 7.7 kilos, how much of that so you think was fat ? Seems like a brilliant result.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Old Skool how are you doing mate, how much weight have u dropped up to now?


----------

